# firefox esse 860Mb nachdem starten

## syn0ptik

Hallo leute,

Ich habe ein probleme mit firefox 18.0. Das firefox betreib 860Mb nachdem Ich start.

Das jemmand habe ähnlich störung?

----------

## gendjaral

Hallo syn0ptik,

Firefox in der Version 18? Woher hast du die Version?

Evtl. vor einiger Zeit über die Mozilla Seite bezogen und nicht mehr aktualisiert?

Im offiziellem Repos. sieht es bei mir nämlich so aus:

```

eshowkw firefox

        |                           | u   |  

        | a a             p     s   | n   |  

        | l m   h i m m   p s   p   | u s | r

        | p d a p a 6 i p c 3   a x | s l | e

        | h 6 r p 6 8 p p 6 9 s r 8 | e o | p

        | a 4 m a 4 k s c 4 0 h c 6 | d t | o

--------+---------------------------+-----+-------

10.0.11 | + o o ~ + o o o o o o - o | o 0 | gentoo

 17.0.5 | ~ + + - ~ o o + + o o o + | #   | gentoo

 17.0.6 | ~ + + - ~ o o + + o o o + | #   | gentoo

 17.0.7 | ~ + + - ~ o o + + o o o + | o   | gentoo

   21.0 | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o o ~ ~ o o o ~ | #   | gentoo

[I]22.0 | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ o o ~ ~ o o o ~ | o   | gentoo

```

Falls das mit deiner Version seine Richtigkeit hat, würde ich als erstes das Firefox-Profil temporär Umbenennen.

```
mv .mozilla .mozilla-old
```

Ist das Speicher-Niveau dann in Ordnung. Wird es wohl an einem Addon, Cache, Website o. ähnlichem innerhalb deines Profils liegen.

----------

## franzf

 *gendjaral wrote:*   

> Falls das mit deiner Version seine Richtigkeit hat, würde ich als erstes das Firefox-Profil temporär Umbenennen.
> 
> ```
> mv .mozilla .mozilla-old
> ```
> ...

 

Das verschiebt ALLE Profile  :Wink: 

firefox -ProfileManager und ein neues Profil anlegen + starten sollte fürs erste reichen. Natürlich erst noch firefox aktualisieren - Version 22.0 hat hier einiges angenehmer gemacht  :Smile: 

----------

## syn0ptik

Ja, Ich halten portages von Februar.

```
*  www-client/firefox

      Latest version available: 18.0.1

      Latest version installed: 18.0.1

      Size of files: 95,473 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

      Description:   Firefox Web Browser

      License:       MPL-2.0 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

```

Ünd Ich starten das firefox mit frei profile datei.

:edit

Ich habe gefunden einen datei

```

# ls -alh /usr/share/icons/gnome/icon-theme.cache

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 66M Feb 10 11:23 /usr/share/icons/gnome/icon-theme.cache
```

Das Firefox laden diese datei alle zeit.

----------

## gendjaral

 *syn0ptik wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> :edit
> 
> Ich habe gefunden einen datei
> ...

 

Das ist die Icon und Theme Datei damit sich Firefox in das Look n Feel deiner Gnome-Umgebung eingliedert. An dieser Datei liegt es bestimmt nicht.

Bist du bereits unseren Hinweisen (Upgrade u. Profilwechsel) nachgegangen?

----------

## syn0ptik

Danke für gnom tip.

Aber Ich mache nicht für erneuerungen.

----------

